
JITWatch: Log analyser and visualiser for the HotSpot JIT compiler - based2
https://github.com/AdoptOpenJDK/jitwatch
======
based2
src:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTeDaM3CC1I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTeDaM3CC1I)
@inline and @specialized: What do they do? Should I be using them? - by Chris
Birchall

